# Signal - messagerie cryptée - soucis....



## sangohan17 (31 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir, 

je viens d'installer SIGNAL, une messagerie cryptée que vous connaissez peut être. 

Je rencontre quelques soucis à l'installation, en l’occurrence pour envoyer des messages ou des appels. Le problème c'est que dans le liste de numéros qui est dans l'appli il n'y a que des numéros que je n'utilise plus ou pas. J'ai au moins 600 numéros dans mon tel et là dans l'appli il y a 52 numéros. Mes favoris n'ont même pas été mis dedans et je ne peux même pas effacer ces contacts... La loose totale  

Et bien sur les numéros que j'ai besoin d'utiliser avec cette messagerie n'y apparaissent pas et je ne peux pas rajouter manuellement des numéros. 

J'ai effacé l'appli, je l'ai ré-installé mais c'est toujours la même chose. 

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ces problèmes ? 

Sinon avez-vous une autre application de messagerie cryptée pour iphone ? Et bien sur bien cryptée 

Je vous remercie
Bonne soirée


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mars 2016)

Je pense que ce n'est pas un soucis, mais que signal ne te propose que les numéros des gens qui utilisent la meme appli dans tes contacts...

C'est bête mais pour crypter un appel ou un message, il faut en face quelqu'un pour le décrypter...


----------



## touba (31 Mars 2016)

Tu veux des appels cryptés ou simplement la messagerie ?

Si c'est juste les messages utilise WhatsApp c'est largement plus répandu...
Ils devraient même bientôt crypter les appels...


----------



## sangohan17 (5 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, 

merci pour votre retour. 

Alors les personnes qui sont affichées dans mon tel ne sont pas des gens qui utilisent cette appli. C'est ce que je croyais au début, mais quand j'ai vu la liste des noms, c'est à majorité des tel fixe d'entreprises (boulangerie, garage, boucher,....), de retraités, de tel qui n'existent plus. 

Je ne suis pas fan de whatsapp, je cherche vraiment quelque chose de sécuriser pour parler. 

Dans Signal ce qui est bien c'est que tu as les appels qui sont crypter et les sms.


----------



## touba (5 Avril 2016)

Depuis aujourd'hui, en tout cas sur mon téléphone, whattsapp m'a signifié que les messages ET les appels sont désormais cryptés !!


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## sangohan17 (5 Avril 2016)

touba a dit:


> Depuis aujourd'hui, en tout cas sur mon téléphone, whattsapp m'a signifié que les messages ET les appels sont désormais cryptés !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


c'est un vrai cryptage ? ou c'est un cryptage qui est cassable facielment ? 

J'ai préféré me tourner vers une autre application comme Signal quand même


----------



## touba (5 Avril 2016)

sangohan17 a dit:


> c'est un vrai cryptage ? ou c'est un cryptage qui est cassable facilement ?



LOL


----------

